
Development of the Nokia 3210, the cellphone that started the mobile revolution - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/the_next_20/2016/09/the_development_of_the_nokia_3210_the_cellphone_that_started_the_mobile.html
======
pawadu
From the article:

> “When you dropped these things, they didn’t break,” Nuovo says with pride.
> “They bounced.”

Interestingly, the very first Lumias produced by Microsoft (950 and 950XL)
have _significantly_ worse build quality compared to the last ones Nokia
manufactured (640 and 735). I guess some invaluable engineering experience was
lost when they closed down the Nokia Finland offices.

